# first one



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

Went out this past Friday for only my second turkey hunt and the first time i had went out by myself. I didn't have my hopes set too high since i really don't know much about turkey hunting and also got a late start and didn't even get to my spot until 6:30am. Set up my decoys and started calling (which i bought the night before and never used) and right off the bat had a gobbler in the woods behind me. As I was trying to call him out of the woods I heard another one gobble on the other side of the hill i was hunting and then not even 2 minutes later i see his head pop up over the hill and he was in full strut. So i get the gun ready thinking he is going to go for the hen decoys but i was wrong, he went straight for the Jake decoy. He was only about 25-30 yards out and was so close to my decoy that i ended up shooting both. It only took 1 clean shot to the head and he was down. Was only out for about 45 minutes and got him at 7:15. He was 18.25 lbs and had a 9 inch beard.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice job! Don't forget to tell us about the saugeye


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Congrats on a very nice bird. Don't tell me that walleye/sauger was part of your decoy spread?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

great job, wish mine would come that easy


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice job. Typically, the gobblers I have had come in go for the jake decoy vs the hen.
LindyRigger


----------

